# Etomi Pro



## djones_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

I had etomi pro for a while, then uninstalled (as well as javascript) and now what to get it back..but I'm having problems..can anyone direct me?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I think the best way to get it back would be to re-install it. However, we can't help you if you don't provide what kind of problems/errors you're having. Just saying "I'm having problems" doesn't help us to help you. The other thing is, I believe this is a file sharing program. So you're asking in the wrong forum of this board.


----------

